# How to stop microsoft teams from opening every time I login?



## Albert77 (Jul 2, 2019)

Every time I login to my PC microsoft teams opens. This started around a week ago. I have it disabled in task manager and have uninstalled it multiple times through control panel and going to C:\Users\(my user)\Appdata\Roaming\Microsoft and C:\Users\(my user)\Appdata\Roaming\Microsoft Teams and deleted everything related to it that I could see. Yet it continues to open at startup for whatever reason and seemingly reinstall itself. I have tried scanning with Malwarebytes and Windows Defender to no avail. Restarting does nothing and I have no pending updates in windows update. I never prompted this, and was never even aware that MS Teams existed before this happened. How can I stop this from happening?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy. Check your start tasks, use task manager, (Right click on the start button - you will see it in the list) and take a look in "Startup". If there is something related to MS Teams there, disable it. see if that works. I use MS Teams on my system, but it never starts at boot up. 

How did this happen in the first place ? Did you download the MS Teams installer ?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can also try Revo Uninstaller Free. It is a good utility to remove /uninstall software.


----------



## Albert77 (Jul 2, 2019)

Albert77 said:


> Every time I login to my PC microsoft teams opens. This started around a week ago. I have it disabled in task manager and have uninstalled it multiple times through control panel and going to C:\Users\(my user)\Appdata\Roaming\Microsoft and C:\Users\(my user)\Appdataxvideos xnxx xxx
> \Roaming\Microsoft Teams and deleted everything related to it that I could see. Yet it continues to open at startup for whatever reason and seemingly reinstall itself. I have tried scanning with Malwarebytes and Windows Defender to no avail. Restarting does nothing and I have no pending updates in windows update. I never prompted this, and was never even aware that MS Teams existed before this happened. How can I stop this from happening?


my issue got solved!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

How did you do it? Post it so future members can search for it.


----------

